# brake question



## panteraozz (Dec 16, 2008)

I had an issue with my car the other day on the freeway where I had to brake hard and quick, the problem is the brake pedal felt hard to push and the car did not stop that quick either, besides that, at low speeds, the brakes work fine. This happens only when I violently and quick depress the brake pedal. Does this make sense?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like you have a leaky brake booster.


----------

